# Behind Cage Bars: A Documentary



## StarlingWings

Hi all! Well, I know that some of you *cough cough* _Randy_ wanted a few more pictures of Mallorn, so I thought I'd post a bunch of random ones I took before we left of her doing weird things through the cage bars. Hope you enjoy!

She does this occasionally. She'll just hang there, looking at me. When I first saw her doing this, I thought she had issues. Now I know she has issues.  Silly girl, gotta love her quirks!









Everyone likes budgie feet. Mallorn says she wants to be a foot model 









Don't know what this is, but she looks a little annoyed...









"Hey mum, whatcha doin'? Is that a camera? Huh? Is it?"









This is another one of her sass poses, sorry it's blurry.









Here's she's about to come screech at the camera for interrupting her nap...









Guess you could call this a "birds eye view" :laughing:









Here's another nap...I wonder if she realized one of her feathers was messed up? I better not tell her. 








Tell me what?
Oh, nothing.
IS THAT A FEATHER?
Yep.
SQUAWK!!!
Mallorn! I thought I told you not to say those words!
Oops, my bad. I'm leaving, I can't stand that picture. You should delete it...
Okay, leave. But I'm not deleting it 

Here's another "Muuuum what are you doing I was trying to take a nap" picture









Aaand she's out! Maybe this documentary should be called "What happens to Mum when I come out of my cage to bother her"








Just kiddin'. I love my princess <3 And she loves those flowers, apparently by the way she stares at them. 









Here's an interesting one: She periodically stands really still and just stares at her feet for a few seconds. Maybe to make sure everything is still ship-shape? Who knows. 








"Mum, I'm in jail!" Then she laughs and flies around... 









And just because, I'll throw in this old one. I think this was on Cooper's Corner but I don't think I've posted this here...









Thanks for watching!
This should win 456 Oscars.
What? Why?
For Best Picture, Best Cinematography, Best Sound Effects...
Um, there weren't any sound effects, Mallorn...
No matter. I'm sure everyone can imagine my lovely voice singing.
I'm sure they can...


----------



## AnnaLou

She's adorable! What a character  I love the last picture! so pretty


----------



## StarlingWings

AnnaLou said:


> She's adorable! What a character  I love the last picture! so pretty


Thank you! She definitely has a diva personality  Yes, the last picture is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## deriksen

She's super cute - thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## StarlingWings

deriksen said:


> She's super cute - thanks for sharing your pictures


Thank you! And you're very welcome


----------



## nuxi

She is adorable! Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## StarlingWings

nuxi said:


> She is adorable! Thanks for sharing your photos!


Thank you, I think so too :laugh: You're quite welcome


----------



## aluz

Haha, that first pic of Mallorn is a classic!  Over the many years of budgie ownership I always had at least one budgie in my flock that would stand in the cage bars like that and using the beak for extra support.
Currently my Tito Junior holds that place, he even sometimes take short naps like that. I have also seen Goldilocks resting in the same fashion, only not as often as my boy.

Mallorn may not agree, but she does look even cuter with that misplaced cheek feather!


----------



## StarlingWings

aluz said:


> Haha, that first pic of Mallorn is a classic!  Over the many years of budgie ownership I always had at least one budgie in my flock that would stand in the cage bars like that and using the beak for extra support.
> Currently my Tito Junior holds that place, he even sometimes take short naps like that. I have also seen Goldilocks resting in the same fashion, only not as often as my boy.
> 
> Mallorn may not agree, but she does look even cuter with that misplaced cheek feather!


Haha budgies are definitely full of personality! Who knows what they think sometimes  
Thank you, I thought she looked even cuter too, although she was rather...cross...


----------



## Kare

What a character she is. Sassy little bird, can't help but love her 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## StarlingWings

Kare said:


> What a character she is. Sassy little bird, can't help but love her
> Thanks for sharing


Quite a sassy princess, I agree! You're welcome, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jrook

Yep.... have to agree with all that's been said. I love the narrative you post.. makes her even cuter! And she is lovely girl.
PS... my Queen Lemony has quite the haughty attitude... I hope Mallorn stays a sassy princess... she better not meet up w/Lemony.. Lemony looks down upon the masses and judges.. I'd hate to see Mallorn pick that attitude from Lemony. :laughing1:


----------



## StarlingWings

jrook said:


> Yep.... have to agree with all that's been said. I love the narrative you post.. makes her even cuter! And she is lovely girl.
> PS... my Queen Lemony has quite the haughty attitude... I hope Mallorn stays a sassy princess... she better not meet up w/Lemony.. Lemony looks down upon the masses and judges.. I'd hate to see Mallorn pick that attitude from Lemony. :laughing1:


Thank you so much! Mallorn sends kisses 

Yeah, I'll try to keep her away from such bad influences!  
Although honestly I think mostly her lack of masses to judge is keeping her attitude at bay 

If Lemony and Mally had a royal tea party, I don't really want to know the outcome...:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excuse me, Princess Mallorn --
This is Skipper calling.

I just wanted to tell you that I love your photos and I particularly like the one with the little cheek feather.  
If I'd been with you I would have fixed it for you (if you let me) 'cause I know you like to look your absolute best at all time.

Anyway, I know you have lots of admirers, but maybe you could add me to your list.

Yours truly,
SIR SÉAGHDHA BRÁDACH MELOPITTACUS
(Scooter)*


----------



## kcladyz

I think Mallorn needs to hook up with my Rainbow Rob LOL


----------



## Niamhf

LOL Mallorn is quite the comedian - what a beautiful little girl


----------



## Jonah

Ahhhhh....relief...the beautiful Mallorn is back on the board, thing's are finally back to normal...


----------



## eduardo

*What a beauty  Adorable pictures !*


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *Excuse me, Princess Mallorn --
> This is Skipper calling.
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that I love your photos and I particularly like the one with the little cheek feather.
> If I'd been with you I would have fixed it for you (if you let me) 'cause I know you like to look your absolute best at all time.
> 
> Anyway, I know you have lots of admirers, but maybe you could add me to your list.
> 
> Yours truly,
> SIR SÉAGHDHA BRÁDACH MELOPITTACUS
> (Scooter)*


Well, hello. I must say I'm flattered, I may have even blushed a little. I think I might just consider making you a royal subject, but you'd have to be after Sammy because he was here first.
:laughing: Thank you Deb and the flock, although I'm worried about that comment as I think it's going to her head quite a bit, she's preening a lot more than usual... :laugh: 


kcladyz said:


> I think Mallorn needs to hook up with my Rainbow Rob LOL


Hahaha definitely! 


Niamhf said:


> LOL Mallorn is quite the comedian - what a beautiful little girl


Thank you so much! I would have to agree, she tends to have a witty humor about her 


Jonah said:


> Ahhhhh....relief...the beautiful Mallorn is back on the board, thing's are finally back to normal...


Hahaha, glad you've got your Mallorn fix back on track  
She's quite flattered by all the attention, for sure...



eduardo said:


> *What a beauty  Adorable pictures !*


Thank you so much, Dee


----------



## RusselltheGrey

That girl is something else. Personality plus! And sooooo lovely!


----------



## Budget baby

She is definitely a contender for an academy award for sure! She has such an expressive face bless her  I love her many different poses and faces she is one budgie Gal that one


----------



## StarlingWings

RusselltheGrey said:


> That girl is something else. Personality plus! And sooooo lovely!


I would agree with something else! Hahah  Thank you 



Pretty boy said:


> She is definitely a contender for an academy award for sure! She has such an expressive face bless her  I love her many different poses and faces she is one budgie Gal that one


I love her variety of poses as well, definitely a charismatic character! Although crazy. And sassy. And bossy. And...
And GORGEOUS!
Yes, Mallorn, we all know. Now say thank you to Cathy!
Thanks, subject. I mean, Cathy.
She is incorrigible...


----------



## chirper

Beautiful pictures her highness enjoying the fragrance of spring


----------



## despoinaki

I love her personality and looks! she is a lot common with my Lina! I loved the captions too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethanyi

*Aww now this is adorable!! and she seems to love the camera!  little sassy model in the making  haha*


----------



## StarlingWings

chirper said:


> Beautiful pictures her highness enjoying the fragrance of spring


Thank you so much 



despoinaki said:


> I love her personality and looks! she is a lot common with my Lina! I loved the captions too!  Thanks for sharing!


You're quite welcome Despina, I'm glad you enjoyed it! 


Bethanyi said:


> *Aww now this is adorable!! and she seems to love the camera!  little sassy model in the making  haha*


Oh for sure, once she figured out what the camera is she absolutely adores it. Thank you from me and the Princess!


----------



## justmoira

I think your Mallorn and my Lemon would have quite the Diva competition going on 

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful bebe!


----------



## StarlingWings

justmoira said:


> I think your Mallorn and my Lemon would have quite the Diva competition going on
> 
> Beautiful pictures of a beautiful bebe!


I agree, I actually have a running list in my head of other budgie divas she should have a tea party with...
Haha thank you so much!


----------



## justmoira

Oh my god, can you imagine if we all had a big TalkBudgies meet up? 
....I think the budgies would take over the country


----------



## StarlingWings

justmoira said:


> Oh my god, can you imagine if we all had a big TalkBudgies meet up?
> ....I think the budgies would take over the country


Hahah I completely agree! That would be crazy, imagine all the budgies!! 
:budgie::budge: :budgie: :budge: :budgie:


----------



## justmoira

now, I kind of want to do it! Hahahahahahaha


----------

